

Show HN: WikiOverland.org, the encyclopedia of Overland Travel  - grecy
http://wikioverland.org

======
grecy
There has been a lot of talk around here recently about "work while
traveling", etc. So I thought some HNers would be interested in my latest
project:

\----

Introducing WikiOverland.org, the encyclopedia of Overland Travel (For
everyone that's dreamed of traveling Overland with a car/4x4/motorbike)

First of all - Yes, you can drive around the entire world with your own 4x4 or
motorbike.

If you are traveling with a vehicle across a couple of countries, a continent,
or the entire world, <http://wikioverland.org> contains everything you need to
know to successfully get around.

Some of the important topics covered for each country are:

* Crossing the border - paperwork requirements, insurance requirements, costs and permitted length of stay.

* Gas prices, quality and frequency. Prices are converted in real time to any currency and unit you prefer.

* Roads, Bribery and checkpoints.

* Camping - both paying and "wild".

* Navigation - with paper maps and GPS co-ordinates. * Vehicle maintenance.

* Buying and selling vehicles.

* much more.

More general topics covered include

* Popular Overland routes.

* Vehicle shipping.

* Bribery tips and advice.

* General Paperwork requirements explained.

To start out, checkout the
<http://wikioverland.org/Overland_Frequently_Asked_Questions>

For anyone interested, there are some things you can do to help make
WikiOverland better for everyone:

* If you know a thing or two about the country you live in (like gas prices), please take the time to add or update that information.

* If you are passing through a country, please take 5 minutes and update sections that have changed. If nothing has changed, you can just update the "last updated date" for those sections so we know it's still good as of now.

